# mahogany types



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

what is the difference between honduras and african mahogany? If i was to use them both on the same project would it be noticeable?

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2008)

*woodducks*

color and grain are the same. a.mahogany has checking ( cross grain cracks) but can be filled.
it would not be noticable to the average woodduck


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

South American (Honduran) http://www.certainlywood.com/results.cfm

African
http://www.certainlywood.com/results.cfm

? http://www.gilmerwood.com/boards_mahogony_unique.htm


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm seeing a pretty big difference between the 2.... 

The top is the Honduras and the bottom is African with some tung oil to show the grain. The African has a more obvious grain. I don't see how I could interchange them on the same project....


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Here is a close up of each one...


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

DVoigt, looks like you have Okoume for the African stuff, which is called mahogany, but really isn't a mahogany. The honduran looks like what I'd expect from most mahogany woods.


----------



## Cdat (Jun 27, 2007)

These are the two types I work with:
Santos








Royal









If it is considered real or not I know not but it is what I've always worked with.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Well this is a link to what I bought... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130195820079

I also bought some from some one locally and it looks similar to the stuff I got in this auction...

Also, when I look at the picture in Rockler of "Mahogany" http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=826 it looks like the African type to me... 

Now I'm just really confused.


----------



## Cdat (Jun 27, 2007)

Dvoigt said:


> Well this is a link to what I bought...
> Now I'm just really confused.


Looks like royal to me.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok so this also looks like my African Mahogany, and is labeled as such: http://www.woodworkerssource.net/Me...&Store_Code=WS&Category_Code=Mahogany_African

And this look like the Honduras Mahogany and is labeled as such:
http://www.woodworkerssource.net/Me...een=CTGY&Store_Code=WS&Category_Code=Mahogany

So i guess the moral of the story is you can't mix Mahogany from different parts of the world


----------



## Cdat (Jun 27, 2007)

Very true. I have done my floor of my bedroom in Santos and the trim in Royal because a person in my local area ordered a little of both to do his floor in. When it arrived he was shocked to see the massive differences in the types so, being the good samaritian I am, I offered to purchase said wood from him for 2 bucks a sq ft:shifty:. He jumped at the chance to rid himself of his screw up. So, all I had to do was rip off the groove side and remove the tongue and router the royal and make it into trim.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dvoigt said:


> I'm seeing a pretty big difference between the 2....
> 
> The top is the Honduras and the bottom is African with some tung oil to show the grain. The African has a more obvious grain. I don't see how I could interchange them on the same project....


 The bottom board looks like luan or Spanish Cedar.:blink:


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's another good link for wood identification, many pictures.
It has 10 types of Mahogany.
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/


----------

